# strange growth/sore/lesion



## Eroc (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi, I noticed this strange growth about a week ago on one of my hi fin white skirt tetras . I have been treating the tank with melafix since sunday in hopes of preventing further infection of the open wound/sore/lesion. It is a 29 gallon tank with 3 zebra danios, 3 red eye tetras, 2 small marble mollies, 2 hi fin white skirt tetras and a cherry barb. I did a water test and found ammonia=0ppm, nitrite=0ppm, nitrate=15ppm pH=7.2. My tank is currently at 74 degrees F and I do a 25% water change every 2 weeks.








here is another photo of the fish in question, sorry the photos are not very good.









The growth is about the size of a pea, I have no idea what this could be and how to treat it. Does anyone know what this could be?


----------



## Eroc (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi, the white skirt tetra with the lesion/ulcer passed away a few days ago. The lesion is about 5 mm in diameter and raised up about 1 mm off the skin on both sides of the area just before the tail. It is round in shape, smooth in texture and soft to the touch. It appears as though the back edge of the fin was bitten by one of the other fish and it possibly got infected. My main concern is that this is just a simple infection by opportunistic bacteria and not something worse. I originally thought that it could be fish TB as that can cause ulcerated lesions but the stomach is not sunken and he looked healthy other than the lesion itself. This post has been up for almost a week and I haven't received a single response, does anyone have any ideas at all on what this could possibly be?


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

I have absolutely no idea but I'm experiencing something similar with one of my platy. Nobody has replied to me either. =(

I searched the net and can't seem to find anything that fits either of our problems.


----------

